# What capacitor do you guys have?



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Simple question, What do you guys recommend?
I haven't seen any reviews online for caps, I know there isn't much to them so what's the difference between a cheap digital cap or an expensive one? (1 farad).
Thanks
Josh


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

i got my phoenix gold cap for 90 bux. Has a voltage meter.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Caps suck!!! They don't do sh*t, plain and simple, they are just for show. You either put the money into a new alternator, or buy an optima yellow top. Of course, if you buy an optima, you'll have 2, then you'll need a larger alternator anyways. But if you wanna be flashy and really want to throw ur money away, just go and buy one of the audiobahn amp style caps, looks just like an amp, but its a cap.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't listen to mirrortints, he has no clue. 

I compete in IASCA and I use PG caps w/optima yellow top batteries. If caps did not work people wouldn't spend money on them. 

If you have any questions contact Phoenix gold and they will tell you all you need to know about caps.
www.phoenixgold.com


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

Most amps have either a regulated power supply or unregulated powersupply. Caps shouldnt be used on regulated power supply because it wont help. On amps with unregulated powersupply, cheaper amps wont see a diff....class d or class t amps see the diff with caps. Most amps that say MOSFET....are regulated. Most Class D amps are unregulated

I love it when peepo talk out of there ass


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

But why should you look for a cheap alternative when you really will need a new alternator in the end? You might as well use that $100 from the cap as going towards the cost of the new alternator, that's alls that I'm sayin.

But it would be a lot better if he got a new alternator and a yellow top battery, then he wouldn't have to worry about a cap. It may be more expensive now, but you won't have to worry about upgrading to larger amps later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Joshb13sentra said:


> *Simple question, What do you guys recommend?
> I haven't seen any reviews online for caps, I know there isn't much to them so what's the difference between a cheap digital cap or an expensive one? (1 farad).
> Thanks
> Josh *


Some companies that make good caps are:
Lightning Audio, PG or Monster......either one would do fine.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

the way a cap works is it stores power so when your sub hits hard and the amp needs the power, it releases it... if you subs are constantly hitting, the cap wont do much for you since it wont have time to recharge... caps arent bad, but its just a band-aid for a gunshot wound... i would first upgrade the battery ground and power wire (4ga). then maybe look into a batt and alt upgrade.

good luck


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I'm only running 500-750watts rms, I don't think I'll have any problems. 
The reason I am getting a cap is to protect the alternator.
As far as upgradeing the wire, I'm putting the battery in the trunk running 1/0 awg wire up to the engine bay and 4 gauge should be going to the amps (thought it was overkill) mounted behind the rear seat.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

you should be fine without a cap.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hold up, your havin a battery in the trunk and you only got 750 rms??? That right there seems like overkill.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

There's no battery in the engine bay once I move it to the trunk. 
I figured the cap would lengthen the life of the alternator I have.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Check into the Alumapro 5 farad cap. The 5 & the 15 farad caps make a noticeable difference in sound quality, plus the db drag competitors I know love them. If I hadn't downsized my system for weight reduction (speed) purposes, I'd have one in a minute.


----------

